# General > Business >  Jim Bews Loyalty Card

## Jim Bews

NEW: Jim Bews Loyalty Card
Recieve a stamp for every transaction worth over £10
10 stamps = 10% off next transaction

Note: This offer excludes off-licence, tobacco, magazines and payzone.

All products can now be bought online at www.jsandttltd.co.uk and www.jimbews.co.uk

----------

